# State of the FreeBSD blogs agregators



## ondra_knezour (Aug 9, 2016)

I am not able to find any statements about "oficiality" of the planet.freebsd.org site, neither any contact there, so I am not filling bug report or mailing directly to the maintainer, but I would like to poke somebody anyway, so to whom it may concern - there is link to alternate feed in the homapage sources (https://planet.freebsd.org/feed/) which redirects to https://planet.freebsd.org/PlanetFreeBSD/ which doesn't exists.

There is also link to planet.freebsdish.org in the Handbook, but this domain doesn't exists anymore. https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/eresources.html


----------



## Murph (Aug 9, 2016)

ondra_knezour said:


> I am not able to find any statements about "oficiality" of the planet.freebsd.org site, …



On the root page of that site, https://planet.freebsd.org/:


> *DISCLAIMER*
> This page is an aggregation of FreeBSD-related blogs.
> 
> The opinions expressed here do not reflect the opinions of the FreeBSD Project. The FreeBSD Project is not responsible for the accuracy of any of the information supplied.



It's official in as much as it's part of the FreeBSD domain, but the content does not necessarily represent the project.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Aug 9, 2016)

PR 211704 and PR 211706.


----------

